# Hi from Amaury Groc



## amo (Apr 6, 2005)

...


----------



## IvanP (Apr 6, 2005)

(Re)Salut Amaury!

Nous nous recontrons partout ces derniers temps!

Ce forum est g?nial, tu vas voir 

Welcome!!

EDIT:

I just seen "Stars"... I loved it!!!! I guess that was last years's Berlin's competition... Did u win it,or were you in the finals?


----------



## amo (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Ivan...


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey!

Welcome onboard.


----------



## amo (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome ! I just checked your site, great thig of you giving sounds to the community. I may use some in some theatre projects, I'll of course let you know.
Best,

Amaury


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Amaury,

Welcome to V.I., I went to your site and listened/watched some of your stuff. It's really great. Love "Stars"...

Cheers,


----------



## amo (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Sid_Barnhoorn,

In fact those films are part of a competition: I am not the original composer, I was sent the film "silented" and had to imagine a sound track for each of them.... nice game.

Regards,

Amaury


----------

